
Ask HN: The moon is tidally locked. So isn't the Google animation incorrect? - meri_dian
The animation in commemoration of the Eclipse today seems to show the moon rotating while the Earth remains stationary. Isn&#x27;t this incorrect?
======
ghostbust555
Yes, the animation of two aliens playing volleyball with the moon is
scientifically inaccurate because the moon rotates out of sync with Earth.

